# Wanted R35



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi All, After a few years of none Nissan ownership and running out of years, I thought it was time to look again, so am after a R35, I am going to look at a couple of trade cars, But thought I would ask on here just incase anyone was thinking of selling up for what ever reason, and try and save a few boob wont lie, So Budget 45k, don't want cat S,N Colour wise don't mind , tuned don't mind, year 15 plate up, that' about it apart from Am working away so if you message me bare with me stay safe and well

Regards Stuart


----------



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Even Bear with  
If you want to whatsApp 
07920039357

Stu R


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Imire1 said:


> selling up for what ever reason, and try and save a few boob wont lie,
> 
> Regards Stuart


What website did you come on before here


----------



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

TREG said:


> What website did you come on before here


Hope you can't see what web site I was on just before I come on here


----------



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

All sorted Thanks TSS


----------

